# good beginner bug?



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

I've recently become more interested in little bugs and critters and was wondering if there are any active bugs that are cool to observe? Not including Tarantula's... Thinking along the line of beetles of some sort


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

assassin bugs are quite easy to get and they're bugs.
not sure on care though


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

leighlian-x said:


> I've recently become more interested in little bugs and critters and was wondering if there are any active bugs that are cool to observe? Not including Tarantula's... Thinking along the line of beetles of some sort


fruit beetles are cool- they eat eat rotting fruit, get drunk on the alcohol it produces, stagger around & fall over!:lol2: stunning colours too, & easy to keep.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> fruit beetles are cool- they eat eat rotting fruit, get drunk on the alcohol it produces, stagger around & fall over!:lol2: stunning colours too, & easy to keep.


what :gasp:


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> fruit beetles are cool- they eat eat rotting fruit, get drunk on the alcohol it produces, stagger around & fall over!:lol2: stunning colours too, & easy to keep.


Hahaha what?! Tell me more! And spinnin tom I've looked at them not too sure lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> assassin bugs are quite easy to get and they're *bugs*.
> not sure on care though


In this case, I think 'bug' translates as 'any insect/invertebrate'.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

leighlian-x said:


> Hahaha what?! Tell me more! And spinnin tom I've looked at them not too sure lol


pachnoda species are the easiest to get- best to get a pair or group. they come in all sorts of psychedelic colours, & eat soft fruit, preferably when it starts to rot. this produces alcohol, & the beetles get drunk on it! they used to be sold as 'beer beetles' because of this. bugz uk sells them, so does exotic pets who advertises here, in the classifieds- he breeds them himself.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> pachnoda species are the easiest to get- best to get a pair or group. they come in all sorts of psychedelic colours, & eat soft fruit, preferably when it starts to rot. this produces alcohol, & the beetles get drunk on it! they used to be sold as 'beer beetles' because of this. bugz uk sells them, so does exotic pets who advertises here, in the classifieds- he breeds them himself.


ooh thank you! Going to have a read about them!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

How about some of the different species of hissing cockroaches ?
Some of them are strikingly good looking. 


_Princisia vanwaerebecki_











Elliptorhina chopardi











Elliptorhina javanica


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> How about some of the different species of hissing cockroaches ?
> Some of them are strikingly good looking.
> 
> 
> ...


OH. MY. GOSH

they are incredible. bet they're expensive


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> In this case, I think 'bug' translates as 'any insect/invertebrate'.


yeah, i guessed that after :blush:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> they are incredible. bet they're expensive


Nope, I got 17 Elliptorhina javanica (adults and nymphs) on ebay this week for £1.24 inc free P&P :no1:
I think the person selling them was gutted though as the postage was £1.96 :lol2:
There are people selling them for about £1 ea if you look about.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Nope, I got 17 Elliptorhina javanica (adults and nymphs) on ebay this week for £1.24 inc free P&P :no1:
> I think the person selling them was gutted though as the postage was £1.96 :lol2:
> There are people selling them for about £1 ea if you look about.


cor that's better than even ordinary madagascar hissers (name escapes me)


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

A millipede or a mantis might be a good one, both easy to look after and can be fun to watch


----------



## epona (Oct 5, 2011)

Flower beetles are easy to keep and breed but the goliaths(largest beetles) are harder so best to stick with the smaller ones,if you did want a large beetle look at hercules or rhino beetles.
look at Pet Beetles - Rearing Tips, Sales & Exchanges
there are lots of photos on here and andre is very helpful with info on care.


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

my first bug was matilda the congo mantis.
Easiest pet to look after ever!
Iv had her since june and only just having to start thinking about buying her food as moths and flies are not around.
She dosent run or fly off, easy to handle and great to watch hunting.


----------



## kentboy991 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi here is alternitive for you Rhino beetles they are great and come in all shapes and sizes and colours and they are bigger than flower beetles you get some 5cm all the way up to about 16cm type in Rhino beetles and check my post with attachment it has the pics of the ones im selling at the moment.
they are great to observe they are not over active and very easy to keep and easy to handle (no poisen no biting etc)


----------



## kentboy991 (Nov 18, 2010)

I suggest mabye the japanese rhino beetle lots of people like that or mabye some rainbow stag beetles?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

G18241 said:


> A millipede or a mantis might be a good one, both easy to look after and can be fun to watch


Agree with this. 

Mantids are amazing to watch hunt. 

Millipedes are also awesome, if you get a group of them there's normally at least one walking around doing something. :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Agree with this.
> 
> Mantids are amazing to watch hunt.
> 
> Millipedes are also awesome, if you get a group of them there's normally at least one walking around doing something. :lol2:


kerry, are you coming to the rfuk london zoo meet in sep?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Im sure the OP will have made up their mind in the last 8 months since they made the thread :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Im sure the OP will have made up their mind in the last 8 months since they made the thread :whistling2:


I dunno you know what women are like.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> kerry, are you coming to the rfuk london zoo meet in sep?


Doubt it. :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> I dunno you know what women are like.


It wasn't me who revived the thread. :whip:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Doubt it. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't me who revived the thread. :whip:


I didn't say it was you herbert lol, I meant the op making her mind up.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Doubt it. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't me who revived the thread. :whip:





[email protected] said:


> may i just point out that my comments were in no way directed at any of the females in this forum or any other....i know better :notworthy:


i like my biology where it is


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> I didn't say it was you herbert lol, I meant the op making her mind up.


It's been a long day... :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> It's been a long day... :whistling2:


Been a long week and a hot one


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> It's been a long day... :whistling2:


i know


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> How about some of the different species of hissing cockroaches ?
> Some of them are strikingly good looking.
> 
> 
> ...


The 1st one needs a number 9 on it's back...


----------



## Lizardbonkers (Sep 7, 2012)

leighlian-x said:


> I've recently become more interested in little bugs and critters and was wondering if there are any active bugs that are cool to observe? Not including Tarantula's... Thinking along the line of beetles of some sort


oh right 
i started of reptiles and bugs with stick insects 
praying mantis 
assasin bug


----------

